# Getting back up to speed on the mod scene...



## phoenixus (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been out of the game in the modding scene for awhile (ran alot of ROMs on my Droid 2) but I bought a Bionic at launch and have been running stock since. I've just about had my fill of that though and I was wondering if someone could fill me in or point me to a reference point on how to get rolling on the Bionic?

I know there are a few threads in here but I wasn't sure if these applied to the latest update.

I'm running the latest update (.902). Basically I need to root, install whatever customer recovery we are using, make a backup, and then get to installing some ROMs.

Do we have an easy way to go back to stock if something goes wrong (similar to the SBF process for the droid 2?)? At the moment I'm looking at installing the ICS build since data is working now


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

The exploit motofail will root it. And the fxz files for 902 were released today and can be flashed with rsd lite. I am pretty sure that there will be a easier version soon,if you don't like rsd

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

RSD is pretty simple now in my opinion and shouldn't have any problems with using that method. When your using the ICS build, it's strongly recommended to use Safestrap, it's still alpha. Data is working, but like I said, safestrap it.


----------

